# Looking for the best Engine building guide???



## marcello7x (Jun 17, 2009)

Im looking for the best guide to engine building, either from scratch or rebuilding. Something that includes everything. Im not new to engines, i just want/need to aquire the most knowlege possible.

My plan was to either rebuild or build from scratch a 400ci for a 1970 gto clone. Money is a huge issuse so buying a crate would be ideal, but if i can manage the same output for cheaper id prefer that route. 

Plus i love getting my hands dirty, this is my first project car so im excited for the dirty work and tackling every angle of this project.


My engine experience is supercharger kit and timing belt on a v6 VW. Planning an engine rebuild on a 1.8T and have no worries about that since i have all the details from a bentley.


Thanks in advance.


----------

